# Porkert vs Chop Rite Grinder



## tjkoko (Apr 18, 2014)

I hear that they're both good quality meat grinders.  I possess a brand new Chop Rite #10 manual grinder and was wondering if I'd be better off with a Porkert #10 manual grinder also brand new.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry, not familiar with the Chop Rite but my family had a Porkert for years and it was pretty much bullet proof, although, that's no indication of todays builds.....Willie


----------



## motown-n00b (Apr 30, 2014)

Chop-Rite used to be known as Enterprise way back. They are still made in Pennslyvania. Many people still have 50+ year old Universal manual meat grinders in use. I just bought one recently but I haven't put it into use just yet. I too have a #10. I'm thinking of getting some additional plates and possibly a sausage stuffing tube or two for it.

Not sure about the Porkert, but the Chop-Rite #10 will run you about $110-120 new. They are supposed to be just as well made now as in the past.

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/chop-10-chp.html


----------



## alelover (Apr 30, 2014)

May I ask why you would want that when you can get a #12 electric from Northern Tool for 10 bucks less. Nostalgia?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 30, 2014)

Motown-n00b said:


> Chop-Rite used to be known as Universal way back.



FWIW,
Chop-Rite used to be known as Enterprise.
Universal originated as a brand name of grinders made by Landers, Frary & Clark in New Britain, CT.




~Martin


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 30, 2014)

Motown-n00b said:


> Chop-Rite used to be known as Universal way back. They are still made in Pennslyvania. Many people still have 50+ year old Universal manual meat grinders in use. I just bought one recently but I haven't put it into use just yet. I too have a #10. I'm thinking of getting some additional plates and possibly a sausage stuffing tube or two for it.
> 
> Not sure about the Porkert, but the Chop-Rite #10 will run you about $110-120 new. They are supposed to be just as well made now as in the past.
> 
> http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/chop-10-chp.html


You can order parts directly from Chop-Rite, now known as Chop-Rite 2 and I think that their parts cost less than if ordered from a meat supply place.  And at least you know you're getting american-made equipment.


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 30, 2014)

alelover said:


> May I ask why you would want that when you can get a #12 electric from Northern Tool for 10 bucks less. Nostalgia?


Chop-Rite is american made and therefore the quality of metal is probably better.


----------



## dls1 (Apr 30, 2014)

TJKoko said:


> I hear that they're both good quality meat grinders.  I possess a brand new Chop Rite #10 manual grinder and was wondering if I'd be better off with a Porkert #10 manual grinder also brand new.


I'm curious as to where you found a new Porket #10. The company, in the Czech Republic, has been out of business for a number of years.


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 30, 2014)

dls1 said:


> I'm curious as to where you found a new Porket #10. The company, in the Czech Republic, has been out of business for a number of years.


I found it at Ebay just recently, and it appeared to have all of the original accessories.


----------



## dls1 (Apr 30, 2014)

TJKoko said:


> I found it at Ebay just recently, and it appeared to have all of the original accessories.


Porkert went bankrupt and closed in 2007. In their petition, one of the reasons cited for the bankruptcy filing was the fact that they were undercut in price by Chinese and Spanish knockoffs of their products. I understand that an Italian company bought the rights to their name, and for a while, were having the #5, #8, and #32 made, but closed up shop as they could'nt make a go of it.

That said, the item you're considering might be a very good product, but I would be cautious.


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 30, 2014)

dls1 said:


> That said, the item you're considering might be a very good product, but I would be cautious.


I'll stick with my #10 Chop-Rite as I'm uncertain if it's interchangeable with the #10 Porkert.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 30, 2014)

Porkert is out of business, but I bought some brand new old stock authentic Porkert stuff not long ago for my "collection."
Generally, plates and knives are universally interchangeable but there are instances where knives from different manufactures don't cover all the holes in plates made by other manufacturer....or the center hole in a plate by one manufacturer is a bit too tight for a grinder made by another manufacturer...that sort of thing.....


~Martin


----------



## motown-n00b (May 1, 2014)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> FWIW,
> Chop-Rite used to be known as Enterprise.
> Universal originated as a brand name of grinders made by Landers, Frary & Clark in New Britain, CT.
> 
> ...


You're right. I brain farted and typed Universal. Enterprise was the original name.


----------



## casey myers (Apr 10, 2017)

I've spent hours researching which meat grinder to get and it came down to Chop Rite and Porkert.  In the end I bought a Chop Rite #12.  Two major reasons I went with Chop Rite is they are made in the US and are still in business.  I can call them if I have questions or need replacement parts.

I then set on a search for the best price online, not only for the grinder but additional plates and sausage attachments.  After going to numerous websites, filling my cart and adding in shipping the cheapest option was by ordering from Chop Rite directly.  The price for the grinder was the same but the cost for all the plates, stuffing attachment and shipping were much less.  Saved almost $50 compared to the cheapest website.

its nice knowing that you're getting their brand for attachments and not some cheap made in China p.o.s.

Save the headache of shopping around.  Just call up Chop Rite and place your order.
Casey


----------

